# Famous pit bull owners.



## Chaos4ever (Oct 2, 2009)

I just saw a commercial where they were in Pete Carrols office and it looks like he has apicture of an apbt on his desk. So I tried to find if he owned one. What I did fid out is atleast 2 US Presidents owned atleast 1 apbt. Ted Rosevelt and Woodrow Wilson. This site also said Hellen Keller grew up with one. So now i am looking to see if a apbt ever lived in the White House.


----------



## sydking (Jan 3, 2009)

i heard on an APBT docco that the APBT was the first dog to live in the white house.


----------



## Carriana (May 13, 2008)

Check out this site: Pet Pitbull - Positive Press

I don't think a pit bull ever lived in the White House but Stubby, the first American war dog, was honored there


----------



## Blue Reef (Aug 20, 2009)

I saw that commercial with Pete Carroll and Kirk Hurbstreet. i've read somewhere that benjamin franklin had one too as well as present day athletes, singers, and actors/actress such as Laela Ali (Mahammod Ali's daughter), Mauricio "Sho Gun" Rua, Chili (from TLC), that lady that does cooking shows that now has her own dog food, and even Shannon Elizabeth.


----------



## meganc66 (Mar 6, 2009)

yeah Rachael Ray has a pittie, "Isaboo" or something. my dogs like her treats, a client's dog wouldn't eat them so she left them with us.. they were called like "Isaboo Biscotti" or something like that. looked like little cookies


----------



## BLUE PIT BULL MAN (May 22, 2009)

meganc66 said:


> yeah Rachael Ray has a pittie, "Isaboo" or something. my dogs like her treats, a client's dog wouldn't eat them so she left them with us.. they were called like "Isaboo Biscotti" or something like that. looked like little cookies


Rachel Ray is hot  I dig drunk chicks that cook.


----------



## reddoggy (Jan 31, 2008)

Micheal J Fox has one....


----------



## pitbull501 (Dec 20, 2008)

I believe the lovely Jessica Alba has one


----------



## reddoggy (Jan 31, 2008)

.... I was JUST gonna say that!


----------



## JFlowersLA (Oct 14, 2009)

Helen Keller (Pit Bull Named - Stubby) 
Anthony Robbins
Molly Price (Actress)
General George Patton
Jan Michael Vincent
Fred Astaire
Stephany Kramer
President Woodrow Wilson
Pink (the singer)
Ashley Olsen
Jan Michael Vincent
Alicia Silverstone
Humphrey Bogart
Ananda Lewis
Linda Blair
John Steinbeck
Fatty Arbuckle
Malcolm - Jamal Warner
Mary Tyler Moore
Steve & Terri Irwin (Pit Bull Named - Sui)
Mo Vaughn (NY Mets)
James Ellroy (Author)
Amy Jo Johnson (Actress)
Jack Johnson (Hawaiian singer)
Sinbad
Barbra Eden
Rosie Perez
Kelli Williams (Actress from The Practice)
AJ Mclean
Rachel Ray (from Food Network) (Pit Bull Named - Isaboo)
Orlando Bloom
James Caan
Shaquille “Shaq” O’Neal
Judd Nelson
Barbara Eden,
Veronica Mars
Walter Scott (Author)
Ken Howard (Father in Crossing Jordon - his Pit Shadow saved his life)
Usher (Singer)
Michael J. Fox
Thomas Edison
Mel Brooks & Anne Brancroft
Julian schnabel
Jessica Alba
John Stuart
Jesse James and (Pit Bull Named - Cisco)
Stephan Jenkins (Singer)
Madonna
Jack Dempsey
Brad Pitt
Theodore Roosevelt
Bernadette Peters
Stephan Jenkins
Tamika Dixon (Athlete)
Singer Rick Springfield
Actor Vin Diesel
Barbra Ede
Cassandra Creech
Sir Walter Scott (Poet)
Shannon Elizabeth
Earl Holliman
David Spade
Robert Ferguson (Green Bay Packer)
John Stewart (from the Daily Show)
Bill Berloni (Broadway show dog trainer who has said that the Pit is the breed of choice for training),
Roy Jones Jr.
Serena Williams
Justin Miller
Cozy Coleman
Veron Haynes
Hugh Douglas
Kamal
Jermaine Dupri
Richard "Rip" Hamilton
50 Cent
Young Buck
Lloyd Banks
Jordan Babineaux
Jonathan Babineaux
Maurice White
Andrew Vachss
Ira Glass
Rosie Perez
Kelli Williams
Judd Nelson
Thomas Edison
Mel Brooks and Anne Bancroft
Julian Schnabel
Stephan Jenkins
Jon Stewart
Tamika Dixon

Well known sports figures who own Pit Bulls include:

Tennis Star Serena Williams (Pit bulls Name - Bambi)
Professional Basketball Players Desmond Mason (Pit Bulls Named - Zane & Capone)
Rashard Lewis (Pit Bull Named - Cookie, Angel & Ginger)
Amare Stoudemire (Pit Bull Names - JT, Ace & Deuce)
Alton Ford (Pit Bull Names - Mischif, Rosy, Spicey, Diable +3 pups with names unknown)
Tamika Dixon and Mo Vaughn


----------



## Chaos4ever (Oct 2, 2009)

Chase Utly(? spelling) has a bully and is active with animal welfare groups. saw pic of Roosevelt , his family and his dogs. Looks like might b on White House lawn .


----------



## cEElint (Oct 6, 2009)

BLUE PIT BULL MAN said:


> Rachel Ray is hot  I dig drunk chicks that cook.


werd... here is her little pooch


----------



## ROYCE BOOBS (Aug 27, 2009)

president Thomas Jefferson had 2 of them they were the first dogs to live in the White House


----------



## gxkon (Jul 13, 2009)

how many of theses famous people do any positive pitbull work i havent seen any but thats not sayin they havent


----------

